
GM quietly helped company set up ventilator assembly line after a cold call - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-motors/2020/07/03/gm-ventilator-hamilton-medical-reno-nevada/5348881002/
======
rmason
For so long manufacturing has been disrespected, confined to the dusty heap of
history. It happens to be all Detroit knows how to do. Suddenly people are
starting to see manufacturing expertise as useful again. Perhaps that's a
bigger story for those of us in Michigan than the rest of the country.

Here's a guy who had a warehouse, a dad in Europe who manufactured ventilators
so he had a reference machine but no way to get it done. So he cold calls
General Motors and within 24 hours they send a manufacturing A team to him led
by a woman with two engineering degrees. Few towns in America could pull that
off.

